# Re-hanging shutters



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Not sure where to ask this question really.

I have this type of plastic shutters:


with holes already drilled into them:


They are sun-faded and some got blown off during a storm so I painted them and bought some of the spikes that were previously used to hang them.

However, I have run into some issues.

1. All the spikes break off when trying to remove them and most of them are stuck inside the house. I've tried to drill them out but it doesn't work that well. What is a good method to remove these spikes?

2. The new spikes seem to be a bit smaller in diameter than the existing holes in the house and they didn't really go in tightly. Should I glue a square of OSB over the existing holes and simply re-drill? If this is a good idea, this will eliminate the need to put each shutter back up where they were originally


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Forget those plastic spikes, use stainless steel pan head screws and touch up the heads with your paint.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Forget those plastic spikes, use stainless steel pan head screws and touch up the heads with your paint.


Thanks 

Are you also suggesting that I use the existing holes? The spikes came with some ferrules to be used for screws just like you said. Should I also cover the holes in the sheathing with some OSB so the screws have something to screw into or are you thinking I should screw into new locations?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Re-use the existing holes on the shutters? Yes. 

You can always plug the holes on the wall side if you need to so you have fresh meat to screw into. 

Just make sure that the hole in the shutter (and siding if vinyl) is slightly larger than the shank of the screw so nothing binds.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Re-use the existing holes on the shutters? Yes.
> 
> You can always plug the holes on the wall side if you need to so you have fresh meat to screw into.
> 
> Just make sure that the hole in the shutter (and siding if vinyl) is slightly larger than the shank of the screw so nothing binds.


Thanks a bunch.

This might be a question for another thread but I'll ask anyway; behind some of the siding, there is no wrap. Is that common? Or should I take some extra time and put wrap behind the siding where it's missing? It's missing in the middle of the house ( top third has wrap, bottom third has wrap, but middle third has none ).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To late to use the screws made for shutters. Once the holes drilled for those cheap plastic plugs the holes to big.
A larger diam. Stainless steel long, round head or cheese head screw would work if the plastic anchors are not working out.
I use what's called a bullet point drill to drill those plastic things out, it's self centering. Just make sure it's not to big or you make the hole over sized.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks. The holes are 3/8" I think. Now I'm worried a larger diameter screw will be unsightly. Hooray for shoddy workmanship to begin with lol


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be tempted to try some of these.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1D3EA01A8687FFF9CF473999642E164184D39&first=1


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright 

I cut me some 2"x2" squares of OSB:


Tacked them to the sheathing (yes, on the outside of the wrap but it already isn't done correctly. The square is covering the original hole:


And ran some deck screws to attach the shutters back up:


Now they don't look naked:


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

joecaption said:


> I'd be tempted to try some of these.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1D3EA01A8687FFF9CF473999642E164184D39&first=1


I've never had any luck with those plastic anchors. I switched to using the metal ones. The plastic ones break on me sometimes.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

looks great, thanks for all the pictures. Ummm, I think i woulda slapped some paint on those blocks, just whatever left over paint I had around. Dabs of silicone, or caulk recomended for the wrap, on back where screws would go to seal wrap if you had good wrap. Can't remember how we did kwik fixes B4 deck and drywall screws. Don't know why wrap wasn't complete, sorta like closing the window to keep out blizzard but leaving door open.


----------

